
A student found a Canadian village that’s 10,000 years older than the Pyramids - tomrod
http://www.businessinsider.com/ancient-canadian-village-older-than-pyramids-2017-9
======
contingencies
I recently drew a map of pre-Columbian archaeological sites in the Americas
for Wikimedia Commons, see [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pre-Columbian_trans-
oceanic_co...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pre-Columbian_trans-
oceanic_contact_theories) (hint: 13,000 years is not particularly old)

~~~
madengr
Interesting that the tip of South America is older than those near Alaska. How
long would it take to migrate down the entire Americas? Though I assume the
first migrations were at least 25k years ago.

~~~
eesmith
The map is incomplete. Quoting
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bluefish_Caves](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bluefish_Caves)

> Bluefish Caves is an archaeological site in Yukon, Canada ... from which a
> specimen of allegedly human-worked mammoth bone has been radiocarbon dated
> to 28,000 years before present (BP), earlier than the generally accepted age
> for habitation of the New World ... A review of the site in 2017 found it to
> be 24,000 years old,[6] lending support to the "Beringian standstill"
> hypothesis - that the ancestors of Native Americans spent considerable time
> isolated in a Beringian refuge during the Last Glacial Maximum before
> populating the Americas".

------
mod
Here's a google cache to beat the adblock-block.

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:JudXjFz...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:JudXjFz_AnUJ:www.businessinsider.com/ancient-
canadian-village-older-than-pyramids-2017-9+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

------
fred_is_fred
When this said student, I figured it was an 8 year old. Not a PhD candidate.
While technically accurate it does tend to sensationalize it a bit.

~~~
dvtv75
A friend of mine used to work in the newspaper industry, and told me that (in
New Zealand, anyway) "pupil" refers to high school or lower, and "student"
refers to tertiary education.

Not sure if that applies elsewhere in the world, or even if it's still a thing
in New Zealand.

~~~
philliphaydon
As a kiwi. A pupil is just another name for student.

Definition: a person who is taught by another, especially a schoolchild or
student in relation to a teacher.

It's just that in primary school you have a single teacher all year so the
teacher refers to you as their pupil.

While in high school you have many teachers so you're one of their students.

But it's often interchanged.

------
carapace
More details at the "local news outlet CBC" (lol)
[http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-
columbia/archeological...](http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-
columbia/archeological-find-affirms-heiltsuk-nation-s-oral-history-1.4046088)

------
mythrwy
"The nation claims that its ancestors fled for survival to a coastal area in
Canada that never froze during the Ice Age."

I'm pretty sure the oral histories didn't mention the "ice age" (as in the
most recent one ~13K years BP).

What I'm less sure about is that a living tribe are direct in situ descendants
of the people who made these 13,000 year old archaeological remains. Nor do I
see any evidence presented for that. Yes we know, people were in the new world
earlier than 10,000 years ago. Nice to see it verified.

------
pamqzl
Does it prove the village is more than ten thousand years old? Or just that
there was a village on the same site ten thousand years ago?

I don't mean this just in a nitpicking ship-of-Theseus sense, the village
could have been nonexistent for very long stretches of time.

